# John Deere pressure washer help



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

I have model TY2700G00 pressure washer and cant find parts. can anyone help as to where I can find parts. the ag. dealers cant seem to help and cant find anything on line. thanks in advance.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy mrfred, welcome to the tractor forum.

I cannot find anything of your model number TY2700G00. If it is an old pressure washer, made by another manufacturer, JD may have discontinued providing parts for it. If you can determine the manufacturer, you may be able to find parts from them.

I have an old JD pole saw that they discontinued providing parts for. Japanese manufacture. It still runs great, but I know its final day is near!


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

What type of parts do need. A lot of manufacturers use the same pump and may be able to match them up.
not affiliated but you might try this link.
http://www.ppe-pressure-washer-part...Gurm8dk44sD1S-cNQyKdVRf9AYl8xrG1HWRoC18vw_wcB


----------

